# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Andy Bolton's program +4th day?

## Nooomoto

So...I've been powerlifting for rugby for about a year straight. I'm off cycle right now, planning to start again in the Summer so I can be finished and get my cardio back up before the rugby season starts later this year.

I'm using a slightly modified version of the Andy Bolton program posted in one of the stickies above. I want to add a 4th day to the program, as it is only 3 days and I get bored not lifting 4 days out of the week. Would it be overtraining to add a 4th day? If it wouldn't be overtraining, what would you do on the 4th day?

Input is appreciated, thanks.

Here is the program:
Monday
Bench Press  10 sets  3 reps
Close Grip Bench  3 sets  3 reps
Light Shoulder Press  2 sets  8 reps
Light Front Delts  x sets  x reps
Light Side Delts  x sets  x reps
Heavy Bar Pushdowns - x sets  x reps

Wednesday
Squat  10 sets  3 reps
Deadlift  10 sets  3 reps
Partial Deadlift  3 sets  3 reps

Friday
Leg Curls  4 sets  8 reps
Leg Extension  3 sets  12 reps
Leg Press  max
Calf Raises  2 sets  20 reps
Barbell Shrugs  4 sets  10 reps
Hammer Rows Single  3 sets  8 reps
Pulldowns  3 sets  10 reps
Dumbbell Hammer Curls  3 sets  10 reps


I do not use percentages of max weight as I am not training for competition to lift the most possible, but I'm a rugby player and wish to maintain strength particularly in the legs.

----------


## skeldno

HaHa spammer!!! Find another site mate! 

1 Those prices are shit
2 Your banned
3 Your banned
4 Your banned!!!
5 Your not welcome here!

----------

